# Another Birthday Leftover



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2020)

*Another Birthday Leftover*


Bear Jr got Me some frozen "Bacon Wrapped Scallops" & a "16 ounce Lobster Tail" with my Birthday Presents, so here’s the Scallops.
I’ll do the Tail another time. I got special plans for that Big Boy!!

I never got Pre-made Bacon Wrapped Scallops before, but they aren't too bad.
The scallops are fine, but the store bought Bacon leaves a lot to be desired.

To shorten this, I’ll just add comments in the Captions, above each Picture.


Thanks All,

Bear

20 Bacon Wrapped Scallops:







Sautéed in Butter:






Roasting some Tater pieces in my Air Fryer:






All Done and Tasty Taters!!






Bacon Wrapped Scallops with Roasted Taters:






Next Morning -----Eggs with a couple Bacon Wrapped Scallops:






*NEXT DAY SUPPER*

2 Slices of Italian Bread with some of Jeff's Awesome BBQ Sauce:






Mrs Bear had some Leftover Chicken in the Fridge, so I stole enough for a Sammy:






Added the last 2 Bacon Wrapped Scallops to that Chicken Sammy, to make One Happy Old Bear!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2020)

Brother you making me hungry that is my kind of meal,Scallops any way and every way.I have a bag of bay scallops going to make a chowder with them. LIKES
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 27, 2020)

WHOA!! I'll take a (few) plate(s) of that please sir!! I swear, you're the undisputed king of leftovers!! Most of ours go into individual tube for Tracy's lunches, but I manage to sneak a tub once in a while.

Thanks for sharing Bear

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

Scallops look awesome! As does the rest of the food. But I do like bacon wrapped scallops.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2020)

Great meal there. I've had the bacon wrap scollops from Sam's Club not to bad.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 27, 2020)

Bear, looks like another great meal (meals) at the den.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks really good John, We've done the frozen scallops before and they are good. Just not quite the same good as wrapping your own.

Point for sure
Chris



tropics said:


> Brother you making me hungry that is my kind of meal,Scallops any way and every way.I have a bag of bay scallops going to make a chowder with them. LIKES
> Richie



Sorry to hijack the thread Bear, but Richie(

 tropics
 ) make sure you post this one. I love chowder and haven't made it with scallops before only corn and clams.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 27, 2020)

I love scallops too . Looks good .


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum, those scallops look like a nice decent size, I love scallops. I haven't tried them with bacon, ill have to add that to my list. 

We used to snorkel for scallops in a place called "American River" in Kangaroo Island, so fresh and tasty. The word got out and they were wiped out by Kiwis, terrible, we used to get just enough for a feed.

Info on American River - American River was named by American sealers who sheltered there in the 1800's.  Link > About American River 



 Bearcarver
, your Birthdays last a long time,  haha, I guess the longer the Birthday lasts the more goodies in the Den


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2020)

tropics said:


> Brother you making me hungry that is my kind of meal,Scallops any way and every way.I have a bag of bay scallops going to make a chowder with them. LIKES
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
Hmmm--I'd like to see that Scallop Chowder Recipe too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




tx smoker said:


> WHOA!! I'll take a (few) plate(s) of that please sir!! I swear, you're the undisputed king of leftovers!! Most of ours go into individual tube for Tracy's lunches, but I manage to sneak a tub once in a while.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Bear
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!
It used to be worse-----When Bear Jr was still living at home (30 years and more ago), I was eating all the leftovers, as I do now, and most of the time I was about 3 days behind the rest of the family---Them eating newly cooked meals & Me cleaning up the rest of the old meals. Now while I'm eating the leftovers, Mrs Bear eats TV dinners, until I catch up.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Scallops look awesome! As does the rest of the food. But I do like bacon wrapped scallops.




Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great meal there. I've had the bacon wrap scollops from Sam's Club not to bad.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup, I like Sam's too!
I don't know where Bear Jr got these, but they were pretty good too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Yum, those scallops look like a nice decent size, I love scallops. I haven't tried them with bacon, ill have to add that to my list.
> 
> We used to snorkel for scallops in a place called "American River" in Kangaroo Island, so fresh and tasty. The word got out and they were wiped out by Kiwis, terrible, we used to get just enough for a feed.
> 
> ...




Thank You Jabiru!!
No my Birthdays don't last long, but the Tasty Treats Bear Jr gets for me take awhile for me to devour. Only thing I got left now is the 16 ounce Lobster Tail, but I have special plans for that Bad Boy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jan 28, 2020)

A 16oz tail is a beast! Can't wait to see what you have in store for that.


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Only thing I got left now is the 16 ounce Lobster Tail, but I have special plans for that Bad Boy!!
> Bear


Yes, me too Steve. 
Bear isn't giving away any hints either


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Bear, looks like another great meal (meals) at the den.




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good John, We've done the frozen scallops before and they are good. *Just not quite the same good as wrapping your own.*
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!!
I agree, but I never look a gift-horse in the mouth, when I can put the Gift in my mouth! 
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

nd Thanks for the Like





chopsaw said:


> I love scallops too . Looks good .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> A 16oz tail is a beast! Can't wait to see what you have in store for that.





Jabiru said:


> Yes, me too Steve.
> Bear isn't giving away any hints either




I hope I didn't get you guys too excited. It's not that big a deal.
Hate to disappoint you both!!
It worked Great though.
You'll see when I get to it, from my finished Notes.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 29, 2020)

Haha your cook ups never disappoint Bear. I am sure it will be damn good! 

I am guessing you did a lobster tail thermidor? Am I right?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Haha your cook ups never disappoint Bear. I am sure it will be damn good!
> 
> I am guessing you did a lobster tail thermidor? Am I right?




You should know by now---The Bear doesn't do "Fancy".
Simple, as usual, but hopefully not a let-down, now that I stimulated imaginations.
I'll move it up, so you don't have to wait so long.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

